# Chokeberries?



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We planted 30 Elderberry, and 30 Chokeberry bushes more for looks and privacy than any other reason, but, we hate to waste anything.

There are tons of recipes for Elderberry, but can't find any for Chokeberry. Is there any use for them? We'd like to make jam or jelly, but boy are they bitter!

Any suggestions?

Tom


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

could you use the basic pie cherry recipe for jelly you might just have to experiment
with some juice to see how much sugar it takes to make it sweet then use that for pancake syrup and make jelly out of the rest


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

found a web site for you www.theprairiehomestead.com see if that is what you want


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. My sweet wife (who I failed to ask first) found several recipes for ChokeCHERRYS. Now I know how Homer Simpson feels.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I have made chokecherry jelly and syrup (aka syrup that didn't set up fully lol). 

The link to the prairie homestead is to the first page ... here's the chokecherry jelly recipe. http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/...rry-jelly-low-sugar-and-honey-variations.html I agree that traditional chokecherry jelly uses lots of sugar. That's what I made the traditional version because as you said, the chokecherries are bitter. Here's more of a traditional version: *http://www.food.com/recipe/chokecherry-jelly-101749*

To get enough juice, I ended up pressing the chokecherries through a sieve*. 
*


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

they make a great red wine!


----------

